# Newbie questions



## lanturn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi all, apologies in advance for a real newbie question.

Q. what is the point/purpose of Catfish, and do all tanks needs them?


I will be getting a 38gUS tank, and plan to use gravel substrate, stocked with golden barbs and lemon tetra's. Once my tank has matured what would people recommend? (as you can guess i'm not a particular fan of catfish but if I need some any guidence would be welcome.


Thanks


Mark


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

hi Mark,
you don't need a catfish in your tank. most people like that they can help in keeping a tank clean of left over food. Some pleco's(bristle nose)eat algae off the inside glass and other surfaces. But its still the fish keepers job to do the bulk of the cleaning 
I think most people like me just fall in love with them  If you want one I recommend the bristle nose common pleco for a starter catfish. but they like other fish need food just for them even thou he/she will do a good job keeping your tank clean of algae. but you don't need one..


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well you dont need catfish in your tank. Now another thing to understand is, catfish covers a HUGE HUGE HUGE variety of fish. So when you say catfish, you can mean anything from upside downs, to corys, pictus, plecos, rapheals, otos, and everything in between; and on top of that they all serve different purposes (besides just looking cool).

Like for instance, plecos (not all) are used to clean algae from most surfaces in tanks (and most algaes too, there are many different types of algae.). Where as Otos are used mostly to clean algae off plants; and stuff like Raphaels are used to clean up uneaten left overs. 

So its not a simple answer, in truth, nothing ever is, people just only like to accept simple answers as fact, which obviously, well I actually I wont get into thats a different story. Just remember that for aquatics though, because killing fish from ignorance and lack of knowledge is just utterly disgraceful (not talking about you, in fact you are the opposite by asking questions before you actually do it. Just trying to make a point, I see this all too often).


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have an oto and it does an awesome job cleaning the plants and it does not harm them so thats a plus.


----------

